# Have we had Absolutte 10?



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Did I miss out on Absolutte 10? For some reason I've never received one even though I'm a TTOC member. Am I the only one? Who should I e-mail?

Rhod


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Rhod - you were definately sent one. I'll IM you the postcode we have for you to check we have the right address - once confirmed I'll put another in the mail.

Lou


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm the same, didn't receive my copy


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Gary drop me an IM with your real name and postcode and I'll check it out for you... we'll have a new one in the mail this weekend.

Lou


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Gary thanks for your IM - all is now sorted. Apologies for the mix up - issue 10 is on the way.

Lou


----------



## Garyp (Jan 12, 2006)

t7 said:


> Gary thanks for your IM - all is now sorted. Apologies for the mix up - issue 10 is on the way.
> 
> Lou


Thanks, I've got it!!


----------

